# Anyone giving permission to hunt light geese in their property?



## huntandstuff (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys, there is 11 days left to hunt light geese this year. I was hoping that someone here might have some property with local birds that I could hunt on? I'm a solo hunter and would appreciate any responses thanks everyone!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

-_O--_O--_O--_O--oooo--oooo-


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I second that! If anyone would be so kind, I wouldn't mind getting on some local snows, I'd give a big thank you very much!!! Hey... Worth a shot.... Something like that may just happen some day before I die..... :noidea:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you better have deep pockets to get on some land to hunt.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Utah isn't a snow goose mecca. I read the other day that there were 25,000 at Gunnison Bend. I've seen twice that in a day in Canada, so I wouldn't go out of my way or pay money to hunt sky carp locally.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got a few million acres you could hunt. 






Oh I forgot we all own it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm stuck working right now in Nebraska along the platt river. I have never seen so many geese. I think I'll bring a shot gun back next week.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Your welcome to set up in my back yard. The only bird action is house finches, chickadees and blue jays. If it gets to boring we could set up a TV on the patio for ya.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

JerryH said:


> Your welcome to set up in my back yard. The only bird action is house finches, chickadees and blue jays. If it gets to boring we could set up a TV on the patio for ya.


Can I bring my layout blind and do you have snacks?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice!!! Lol if the "local snows" hang around till early fall, you might get a crack at them then.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

NVDuckin said:


> Can I bring my layout blind and do you have snacks?


We always have snacks


----------

